# How to stop second bank of lights from flashing?



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I am using three filters on my left bank for the BFD then I turn off filters 4 thru 12.

How do I stop the right bank of LED from flashing? Turn every filter off? 

Tks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Either that, or use memory preset #4 or #5.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Either that, or use memory preset #4 or #5.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I have been using memory preset 4 . I set up the L channel but 2/3rd of the LEDs on the bottom row ( R) keep flashing. I gave up and set all the filters to off for the right channel . I thought that setting them to 0 gain will turn them off as well , no?

I am a bit puzzled re the front panel IN/OUT button. Correct me I am wrong in my interpretation of the manual

Pressed over 2 seconds , Button LED flashes ......complete bypass mode; LHS level LEDs indicate input levels

Press again , Button LED constantly on.......Filters active ; LHS level LEDs indicate output levels

Press again, Button LED off ........only PA filters deactivated , other modes operational ? ( but this does not apply to us as we only use the BFD as EQ) .; not sure what the LHS level LEDs indicate


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I thought that setting them to 0 gain will turn them off as well...


 Correct.




> I am a bit puzzled re the front panel IN/OUT button. Correct me I am wrong in my interpretation of the manual
> 
> Pressed over 2 seconds , Button LED flashes ......complete bypass mode; LHS level LEDs indicate input levels
> 
> ...


You have the right idea about the operation of the In/Out button. And the parametric filters are the only ones we’re concerned with.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

